# HD clips of leopard bush fish eating live fish



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

(Dont forget to click view in HD in the bottom right corner)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

dang that fish is hungry!

I'm surprised how good that video looks in HD, I was expecting some blur like most youtube videos.

Also the background noise is kind of trippy/scary


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Bush fish are super cool. Too bad they grow so slow.

Can you describe your tank setup for yours?

Charlie


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I have them in a 12 gallon nano cube DX. 48 watts of 6700k coralife bulbs. sometimes I use carbon to filter but mostly I rely on the natural filtration of the nano cube. Mostly the water stays at room temperature for my house and thats at about 78-80 degrees. I don't use a heater because I live in FLA so the weather will never spike and kill my fish. I used to have a pleco but the fish out lived him. I'd guess that they are around 1 year old. I'll post then and now photos when I get a chance.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw a 6" C. acutirostre at a local fish store and I was really tempted to get him but i was a little hesitant as I know they like hiding out alot cause they are dawn/dusk predators.

Are yours remotely active at all during the day?

Charlie


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

hard to say really. I a mostly not home from 8-6. I will say they are friendly when you are around the tank. Mine get very spooked when I get close though. Basically a finger to the tank will send it off. Mine love chillin in moss or in my java ferns. Ive heard you can put them with fish that are larger and that arent aggressive. I want to put some kuhlie loaches in there. I am positive they will eat neons. That took like a day and a half though. I wonder if they can be put in warmer water. I have a 29 gallon that I want to set up for these guys cause they are out growing the 12 gallon.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Before








After
















I decided to rescape yesterday. Any suggestions? I want to add some more crypts I think. And maybe something taller in the back right.


----------

